# Can someone make this for our motors? NLS? EUROJET?



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Wondering if this would be a possible fab product for the 2.5 

circuit hero k20/k24 chain guide pictured. (they have a similar issue to the chain slipping of the 2.5) 

I personally would invest in this if it was priced the same or similar as circuit hero ($54.99)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok.. so i am assuming that the mentioned part would help to prevent the "jumping" chain that we have seen in 0.00001% of the 2.5 around 2006 right?? 

because, even thou is a small occurrence... i am honestly scared to death... 

and so, if this "fixes" it... i say, make it. i buy it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah thats what it does.... i guess the timing chain is the weak link in the K series when they start making HP. 

still have to worry about stretch a bit. but that is more normal, predictable wear.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

i would be in!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

How long have those things been around? Seems to me if the chain is routinely hitting it, aluminum might not be the best choice of material... 

Perhaps aluminum, with a machined / replaceable wear shoe made from something a little more wear friendly would be more appropriate. 

I'm not doubting that it works, just wondering how much aluminum is ending up in the oil filter and how long it'll last if "used" frequently.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

im in for this "if you build it they will come" but i agree another metal would need to be used but aluminum could be used if the design sort of cupped the chain


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm already researching it. I would never do a solid aluminum one like that, but would hopefully do billet aluminum with a proper wear shoe (replaceable) attached. 

I'll work on it. :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm guessing it is just a tight tolerance. so its not constantly touching ....but the chain hits the guide before it has a chance to slip over the tooth.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

could the wear shoe be made of some material like viton???


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why not make it like the other chain guides shown in the pic?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as of now.... we haven't seen enough issues with chains to make a product like this. the % of failures is very minimal and possible do to other issues then just the chain skipping. such as oil pressure and tensioners issue also improper cam gear installation. 

our car and a few other higher power cars don't have an issue with this at all and we rev ours over 7200 and other rev higher.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like it comes down to having it and never needing it versus not having it and getting a nasty repair bill. Small price, no maintenance and the install would be dead easy. Plus I'm sure it'll add 10 torques.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i don't know how dead easy you mean because where the timing chain connects to the crank shaft is behind the tranny. so you would have to pull the transmission just to install this part.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

EXCELLENT idea blu! i'd seriously get this if it was made just for a bit of insurance against issues!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

markfif said:


> i don't know how dead easy you mean because where the timing chain connects to the crank shaft is behind the tranny. so you would have to pull the transmission just to install this part.


:banghead: In the picture it looks so accessible.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

then again your looking at a honda k20 engine


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i'd just do it when i change my clutch


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am planing on upgrading my torque converter, i'd like to do this at the same time.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

it looks so accessible because the tranny is already off lol. after you pull that little guy off im sure it is very easy to get too lol. it would be a perfect time to do it when you are changing a clutch or torque converter. also keep in mind, there might not be any threaded holes down there to bolt this piece too on our motors.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Pete, hit it up with a nitrided coated 410 or steel shoe this way the surface is hardened to beyond 70 HRC with added lubricity; it'll probably last the life of the motor :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> I'm already researching it. I would never do a solid aluminum one like that, but would hopefully do billet aluminum with a proper wear shoe (replaceable) attached.
> 
> I'll work on it. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don @ unitronic has the right idea!!


----------

